# Solid Fuel Mine - South Wales, April 2012



## Landsker (Apr 19, 2012)

Keeping the location of this one quiet for obvious reasons. This one was a crawl on the stomach job couldnt stand up at all, plus the roof seemed very unstable. Hard to tell from the photos just how tight it was!

Lens kept steaming up so apologies for the soft pics. 


1 View after dropping down





2 Follow the crude path up over the spoil





3 small adit down the side of the heap





4 Pillars





5 Collapse, you can just see the passage continuing in the distance





6 Black gold





7 About a mile away is this adit, but probably worked the same seam





8 but ends in a collapse





9 and a nearby drainage adit, a crawl in, then it drops down to about neck level


----------



## bodrick (Apr 19, 2012)

Brill post and pic's. love no7 pic looks almost cartoon-esk
Big thanx
ATB
Alan.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 19, 2012)

Amazing photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Apr 21, 2012)

Great pics walsh, really good to see places like this


----------



## hebog (Apr 26, 2012)

The first few photos show typical flat shaley coal strata, but the remaining photos with the floor covered in water worn stone and boulders is strange, also the strata formation and color is more iron ore type. Any more info.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 26, 2012)

Dam I felt as though I was in there, even felt the cold of the mine.Nice one.


----------

